# "School's out" ...and about time?



## Rox.n.Lix (Mar 15, 2012)

School's out for snake handler - Yahoo!7

Well, well, well......


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 15, 2012)

how old was his daughter when she got hit and how does he devenomise them. Why doesnt he just use friendly pythons instead of elapids, i thinks hes a John and George cann wanna be.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 15, 2012)

About time that he was stopped. This will be deleted as aall threads that mention RH do


----------



## Jamesss (Mar 15, 2012)

About time. Amazed it happened at all, really though. DSE never seemed too interested.


----------



## Jamesss (Mar 15, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> how old was his daughter when she got hit and how does he devenomise them. Why doesnt he just use friendly pythons instead of elapids, i thinks hes a John and George cann wanna be.


She was 10 from memory, not sure how he devenomizes, but i think it's just a pull with pliers.
I absolutely disagree with using venomoids in shows with kids, we should be teaching them to respect and keep distance from elapids, not pick them up and play with them.


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 15, 2012)

Its people like that nut job that give all herpers and showmen/women bad names. He could have done so much good but everyone seems to be dissing him which obviously means he was rot for our hobby. Good ridance, pulls with pliers that can only be good for the poor old snake


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 15, 2012)

Good bye snakebutcher


----------



## wasgij (Mar 15, 2012)

about time this lunatic was stopped. good riddance.


----------



## Jamesss (Mar 15, 2012)

Hahaha, jsut remembered that a friend is (Was) having him for her kid's party in two days. I warned her not to use him, she wouldn't listen. This is just too perfect timing  I'll let her know in the morning when I drop the brother off at school 
So out of interest, 
1. Is his whole business shut down, or is it just him not allowed to participate now; 
2. Are people likely to get their money back if they had something booked?


----------



## Mayo (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll start by saying I don't like the man and it will be a happy day if they refuse his last ditch effort to renew his demonstrators. 

However if you truly believe that he just pulls them with pliers you need to get out more. He supposedly in his words "Pioneered" surgery to mutilate his animals and remove their venom glands. It was done in a veterinary surgery, with questionable judgement from the vet that was there. There are many rumors about Hoser and what he has done over the years, and if you believed them all there is no way he wouldn't be in jail by now. The facts are that he has only worn a few minor charges, some fines over the years , lost his licence a few times he always gets it back. He hovers on the line of legalities. Hopefully this time the can get something definitive on him.


----------



## Jamesss (Mar 15, 2012)

Mayo said:


> I'll start by saying I don't like the man and it will be a happy day if they refuse his last ditch effort to renew his demonstrators.
> 
> However if you truly believe that he just pulls them with pliers you need to get out more. He supposedly in his words "Pioneered" surgery to mutilate his animals and remove their venom glands. It was done in a veterinary surgery, with questionable judgement from the vet that was there. There are many rumors about Hoser and what he has done over the years, and if you believed them all there is no way he wouldn't be in jail by now. The facts are that he has only worn a few minor charges, some fines over the years , lost his licence a few times he always gets it back. He hovers on the line of legalities. Hopefully this time the can get something definitive on him.



The pliers was just what I had been told, I'd never heard anything to the contrary, so thanks.
Regardless, I really hope this time is the end of it. His website is full of so much total bullcrap and propaganda about other people in the business, he deserves to be put out on his ****.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 15, 2012)

good riddance to the clown


----------



## grizz (Mar 15, 2012)

If a vet was to use nails, rubber bands and timber as a working platform he isn't a vet! 
It doesn't take long with google to see the conditions and treatment he subjects the animals too. If you can't work with the bloody things safely in tact get a beardie!


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 5, 2012)

outof interest he is still doing shows, and my sis in law booked for last weekend, even though the first time she booked him i told her the situation. she insisted he was great and the kids who did the parties were great (and they are), but when RH himself showed up to the party... well, i dont think she'll be having him back....


----------



## damian83 (Oct 5, 2012)

He was on sunrise as the snake expert last week when that guy got bitten at kurri kurri , I thought he would for sure have had all licences removed not just a slap across the hand


----------



## saximus (Oct 6, 2012)

That article is old news. Look at the date. He's already gotten his licences back and is back doing his thing


----------

